# A couple of Texas slams today



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

A buddy of mine is down from Minnesota for 3 days, so we went wade fishing today. The bite really picked up about the same time that the wind did around Noon. Wind about 15MPH.

We were both using 4" Chickenboy Shrimp on a 1/8th oz jig. He had the New Penny color and I was using the pink/glitter. Pictured are 4 Reds mostly around 23" and 6 Trout mostly around 17 to 19" and a couple of fat Flounder around 16". We released 3 other Trout and 3 more Reds that were all in their slot size.

The water had visibility to about 3ft., but most of the fish were caught in 24" to 30" water.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

We had his last trip out wading today. I managed another Slam and Jeff caught his biggest trout @ 22" We kept the one Trout ( released 5 other legal trout), 2 Reds at around 23" and the Flounder. The wind was high overnight so the water visibility was down to about 20". With the wind still around 15MPH the fish had moved shallower. 

This was my 1st time to try the Blood Mary color of the Chicken Boy 4" Shrimp. It's a great color for partly cloudy skies and turbid water. I only brought 1 with me, and it was toast after 5 Trout 2 small Flounder and 1 of the Reds. I'm anxious to give another one a try soon when the conditions are right.


----------

